# Rescue Dog - What to do?



## woodsie (Aug 7, 2013)

Well we rescued Striker from a really good shelter and he has been really amazing but recently have discovered an issue that I am not sure we can about and would love some experienced advice. Striker is a border collie, pitbull cross that loves attention, is great with chickens and kids but has a shady past. For the first year of his life he was chained on a 20"long chain and left in the elements on a reserve. He was then in a good shelter with a large yard and free range chickens and was a real love bug. He stays in the yard and pretty much follows me around and never goes too far, he also never really barks.

We have discovered however that he has some issues with men. He skulks around my husband but it is getting better as my husband spends more time with him and he now goes to greet him when he comes home from work but still seems a little nervous. What is really concerning is an incident with my dad. My dad was walking down the hill after checking our irrigation with a bag in his hand and I was on the front steps petting Striker and talking to Dad. As Dad got within 20 feet Striker started growling, and then within 12 feet he stood up and started barking and standing on his back paws....the whole time I was saying "Striker its okay" but he seemed in a different world and was taking no direction from me ...which is unusual as he is ususally very responsive to commands (border collie like). He would not stop aggressively barking until I walked accross the yard and called Striker over. My Dad a couple days before was at the river with us and Striker had his head on his lap looking for attention for him so its not that he didn't know or like my Dad. It was obvious a previous memory was triggered and he was a totally different dog. 

He also really growled at me cousin who was carrying a gatorade bottle, staring at the bottle, very uneasy. 

Being a pitbull cross I am nervous of having a stranger come up to the door and triggering a memory... I know pitbulls don't get away with anything from the public. I have 7 rental houses with visitors and lots of coming and going and he was supposed to be a farm/yard dog so I can not guarantee who he will come into contact with. I don't mind a slightly aloof or protective dog but if I say its okay it better cease all aggressive behaviour. I hate to give up on him but I don't know what to do to help him get over his fears. Is it possible to rehabilitate the dog with all men...its weird, sometimes its not an issue at all and then sometimes he seems really scared/aggressive.? Any advice would be really helpful!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 7, 2013)

I recued pits for a few years and have even owned a very bad case dog until his passing. What normally helps is putting them on a leash and introducing the frightening person/object ton the other side of the fence. Pits kept by bad owners are normally hit with objects by male humans. That could be why he is reacting that way. Think of a soldier back from war, certain thinks trigger reactions...sometimes violent ones. Your dog if kept like some I've seen it will take time and you have to keep a firm hand.

You might even try looking in your area for a pitty rescue. Many times they will have trainers available that specialize in past abused bully breeds.


----------



## woodsie (Aug 7, 2013)

What normally helps is putting them on a leash and introducing the frightening person/object ton the other side of the fence. Pits kept by bad owners are normally hit with objects by male humans. That could be why he is reacting that way. Think of a soldier back from war, certain thinks trigger reactions...sometimes violent ones. Your dog if kept like some I've seen it will take time and you have to keep a firm hand.

I completely agree with the memory trauma...I'm just not sure what will set him off, sometimes he's fine other times he freaks and I don't have a fenced area to put him in as my other dogs (2 Pyrs are in the pasture with my goats and sheep) and he was specifically chosen to be a yard dog as he doesn't leave the property. I hesitate to put him on a leash/tether as he has more issue when he's restrained as he was chained for such a long time and seems to be even more insecure on a leash. 

He's such an awesome dog with the kids, livestock and women and apparently loved the men at the shelter but they were men he trusted in a environment where things stayed the same, not a lot of surprises. I am hoping that once he realizes this is a safe place he will relax around the men.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 7, 2013)

How long have you had him?


----------



## woodsie (Aug 7, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> How long have you had him?


About a week. 

The other thing is he is quite "mouthy", I think I can train that out of him but it is concerning with pitbull jaws.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 7, 2013)

Ahh yes well it is going to at least take him a year to settle in.

Yup pits are mouthy and like to jump. 

I would recommend seeking a trainer in your area, given his background.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Aug 7, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> Well we rescued Striker from a really good shelter and he has been really amazing but recently have discovered an issue that I am not sure we can about and would love some experienced advice. Striker is a border collie, pitbull cross that loves attention, is great with chickens and kids but has a shady past. For the first year of his life he was chained on a 20"long chain and left in the elements on a reserve. He was then in a good shelter with a large yard and free range chickens and was a real love bug. He stays in the yard and pretty much follows me around and never goes too far, he also never really barks.
> 
> We have discovered however that he has some issues with men. He skulks around my husband but it is getting better as my husband spends more time with him and he now goes to greet him when he comes home from work but still seems a little nervous. What is really concerning is an incident with my dad. My dad was walking down the hill after checking our irrigation with a bag in his hand and I was on the front steps petting Striker and talking to Dad. As Dad got within 20 feet Striker started growling, and then within 12 feet he stood up and started barking and standing on his back paws....the whole time I was saying "Striker its okay" but he seemed in a different world and was taking no direction from me ...which is unusual as he is ususally very responsive to commands (border collie like). He would not stop aggressively barking until I walked accross the yard and called Striker over. My Dad a couple days before was at the river with us and Striker had his head on his lap looking for attention for him so its not that he didn't know or like my Dad. It was obvious a previous memory was triggered and he was a totally different dog.
> He also really growled at me cousin who was carrying a gatorade bottle, staring at the bottle, very uneasy.
> ...


It sounds to me like ALL of this is fear based. He was probably not properly socialized as a pup and has irrational fears because of it. The bag is the perfect example. One of my mom's Pit Bulls is afraid of frozen hash browns. Yes, frozen hash browns. He will bark at them and try to retreat. Point being, sometimes irrational fears arise from seemingly nothing at all. It doesn't mean he was abused with a bag (or a hash brown).

Seeing as you've only had him a week, all of this is totally normal. I recommend you google the "two week shutdown" approach to rescuing a dog. His whole world has just changed on a dime. He needs to adjust. Don't expect the perfect, bombproof dog after one week...regardless of breed, age, rescue, etc. He needs time to figure all of this newness out.

Owning 3 Pit Bulls myself and with my mom having 2 of her own, I can say that yes, you will encounter ignorance from the public about the breed. Mixing two breeds with a high prey drive together would not be my ideal dog, but it is not his fault. Alas, he may be more "nippy" because of the BC in him. And if anyone sees "Pit Bull" and "nippy" in the same sentence, it becomes a media headline. However, because both breeds are very intelligent and want to please their owner, you could have a very easily trainable dog who could make a wonderful companion. 

And the "Pit Bull jaws"...you mean, dog jaws? Pit Bulls have the same jaws as any other dog. They do not "lock", nor are they the strongest bite of dog breeds.


----------



## woodsie (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks for the advice everyone and I am definitely not expecting perfection, just wanted to hear from others that had rescued dogs from a troubled past as this is our first with abuse issues and what I can do to help him. I was not informed of his male fear issues by the rescue society so I am now trying to do the best for the dog and our family. He was described as a big lovebug that is good with chickens and might have some dog aggression issues if he's on leash...he is all those things (he has been great with the other dogs with proper introduction) but I never would have adopted him if I knew he had male issues as we have many new people coming onto the farm (7 rental houses with their visitors, repair men etc) and an uncontrolled environment. I am trying to determine if we can work through his issues effectively without putting others safety at risk.

By pitbull jaws I was not meaning "lock jaws", I am aware of the misconceptions around pitbulls, but unfortunately a lot of the public does not...but regardless, he has very wide jaws that are much more intimidating than an average collie or lab and most people are nervous about a mouthy pitbull. He has "bitten" some of my friends but really he is just nipping for play or to get them to pet him more. He does sometimes get in these hyper goofy moods and will give a playful nip but it still hurts and is not appreciated by most. The mouthyness is getting better with correction and becoming less "needy" for attention everyday. He is certainly listens well as long as he is not in the "fear mode". 

It seems that he is getting better not worse and growling less at people so I am holding out hope that this is going to work out. I am glad to hear from you all with pitty rescue experience that with time and trust things will improve and that it might just take a while. He is incredible with the kids and they really love him so we really hopeful that it will all work out.


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 8, 2013)

This project is a BIG   I F !!!  In your situation of having 7 rentals and being a Pit Bull mix,  I would contact my Insurance company higher ups and ask them "if" they would cover any liabilty claim or law suit.  I would hazard to guess that they will not due to it's breeding as well as his issues with men.  You could very easily loose the farm and the rentals.  Just not worth the risk !


----------



## woodsie (Aug 9, 2013)

I hear ya Bossroo...I just don't know what to do. I hate to give up on a dog, especially such a loving dog that seems to love it here but I know I also have to use my head not just my emotions in a situation like this. I spoke with the rescue society today and they said we are welcome to bring him back but was encouraging me to try getting stranger to give him treats so he associates strangers with good things....that however will completely negate a guard dog....he is not being effective as a deer deterrant either. :/

I just feel so guilty as I never given up on a dog before and so quickly, but I certainly would not have selected him if I knew he had these issues. He regular demeanor is not at all aggressive and it is definitely fear based behaviour but I am not sure how smart it is to attempt to resolve this when he is an uncontrolled environment (he's off leash, and an outside dog) with no fencing between us and our renters. Yesterday my one renter was yelling at Striker to get off his yard in a mean voice...in fairness they lost a dog to a big dog making lunch of a their dog they were walking on a leash...I can understand the nervousness but that behaviour is definitely not going to help his rehabilitation. 

I have been trying to learn all I can about working with fear issues but it seems the best thing to do is have full control of the situation which I certainly do NOT have....you wouldn't believe the crazy stupid things visitors and renters do especially regarding animals. I just had a friend stay the night and her 9 year old son ran into my kitchen with a duck flapping and spraying duck crap all over my kitchen! ARHHH! 

I guess I know what I have to do but it is just really hard and I cringe at how the kids are going to take it.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 9, 2013)

What I learned the hard way is don't get rescued anything. Alot of them come with issues, especially with rescued dogs and horses. I would return the dog and check around for a dog that is better adapted to your situation.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 9, 2013)

Woodsie- as a trainer... fear biters are simply dangerous dogs. Regardless of size or breed. Unfortunately we are in a society that wants to rescue anything and everything. You have done a remarkable job especially with your male pyr... maybe not many here know his story but you really did! This is a different dog with a different set of issues. Nope not the dogs fault but truly that isn't the issue... ultimately the rescue society nor anyone else will be liable for his actions, *but you will be.* The environment IMO is not the most suitable given the situation and particularly his specific issues.  Laws are getting very strict and much legislation is now incarcerating those that have dogs that main or kill. IMO there are way too many great dogs without mental issues that need good homes. 

A particular dog I took in 25 years ago to "rehab" was an absolutely wonderful dog BUT was a man hater... for whatever reason... I was always with her and working on the issues.... one day a friend came to my house, the wooden heavy door was open and just the all glass storm door was closed. My MALE friend knocked on the door and she went *through* the glass door. Eventual progress was made, however she still needed to be in a home with excellent supervision with ALL strange males. The men in the family she was fine with.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 9, 2013)

Learned the hard way many years back when first hubby worked on weather tracking equipment in a remote fly in only Reservation....got a puppy since any puppies not taken were going to be killed...not the best move...even in my little fenced in area, males walking by thought taunting him and poking him with sticks was okay.  Never got that fear of males out of him...he grew to be a large dog and with males, was very dangerous.  He had to be put down when we moved back to civilization...not saying all Reserves are the same, but if your dog has come from one like the one I lived on for two extremely long years...this may be a permanent problem with your dog.

Your dog may be a huge liability to you...I would have to say...put the poor thing down...sounds cruel, but remember...a dog is an animal...not a human...and there are so many good dogs out there needing good homes.  Our dog came close to attacking a little boy visiting my son...just not worth that risk!!!


----------



## woodsie (Aug 10, 2013)

Well thanks guys, I really appreciate the support from people I respect. I am learning to be faithful to that little nagging voice that is telling you things are not okay but it sure helps when you have experienced input from others. Thank you. 

A couple of things happened today that solified my decision... he was snarling and baring full face of teeth at my Pyrs through the fence, Pyrs were acting normal and not provoking anything, only thing I can think of is I was on the Pyr side of the fence. And then after I milked the cow and had the bucket on a bunch of haybales while I fed the pigs...Striker went around to jump up to get to the bucket (LOVES milk) and my husband waved his hands and said no which sent the dog into teeth, growls and cowering. Just too much work and risk for this mama. 

We said our prayers for Striker, cried our tears and had a big family hug ....its certainly a hard decision but I definitely know it is the RIGHT one for us....and hubby said "no more rescues"


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## promiseacres (Aug 10, 2013)

U gave a good try.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 10, 2013)

to you first.

BUT, please don't discount rescues, and rule all of them out. I just returned from the vet this very hour having my rescued lab put down. She was 13 years old and the best dog I've ever had. She came to us from a shelter that had adopted her out twice and she had been returned due to male issues and separation anxiety. The first week I had her she DESTROYED my house. My DH wanted to take her back and I told him no, someone had to love her. 

DH learned to move slowly and talk to her before approaching, she learned he wasn't going to hurt her. She became our "guard dog". no one came in the house without her permission. She remained a little neurotic about being separated from me. I had to stop traveling for work, and no out of town trips. If I wasn't home every night she refused to eat and about had a nervous breakdown.

But rescuing her was the best thing we ever did. I love taking on the fight for the underdog. Your home may not have been the best place for this particular dog, but somewhere, someone could take them on and give them a good life. 

I always believe a rescued animal is the best companion there is. They know what a gift you have given them.

Don't give up.


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 10, 2013)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> to you first.
> 
> BUT, please don't discount rescues, and rule all of them out. I just returned from the vet this very hour having my rescued lab put down. She was 13 years old and the best dog I've ever had. She came to us from a shelter that had adopted her out twice and she had been returned due to male issues and separation anxiety. The first week I had her she DESTROYED my house. My DH wanted to take her back and I told him no, someone had to love her.
> 
> ...


Just another example of a very expensive rescue situation   ...   $$$ to fix destroyed house, neurotic, severe limitation of adopter's movements,  and going psyco.  Why do these rescues allow a dog  with serous issues be " adopted " out and NOT keep them and deal with the conseqenses  themselves ? A type of mentality where they know what is best for "you" ( the collective you ), then let "you" pay for it.  The new owner is often placed at great risk .


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 10, 2013)

I lost 10 years of my life to the rescue I kept.

He couldn't be handled by anyone other than me or my hubby. We couldn't take vacations without worrying if we left out enough food and water.  We couldn't take him anywhere without a muzzle.  We couldn't have anyone over because he would go ballistic. 

 I'm not even counting all the money I lost with his medical bills over the years and training fees trying to fix him. Never again.

I'm not bending my life around an animal again.


----------



## woodsie (Aug 10, 2013)

We are definitely open to helping out a dog that needs a break...my Male Pyr that Southern mentioned had been rehomed 3 times before me and was chained most of the time because he was a roamer/runner. We worked with him and spent a LOT of money on really good fencing and he has been a fantastic dog that is reliable, trustworthy guardian and content to stay home but we lives in the pasture full-time. What I can't do at this time in our life is deal with a dog that has mental instability and fear issues. I have 3 little kids, one on the way, milking cow and goat + a many other critters, 7 rental houses and a business to run....I just don't have the time and situation to deal with an unstable dog right now. I am willing to spend time to lead and direct a dog to help them integrate into our family and situation but not bend my life around a dog and its issues. 

http://classifieds.castanet.net/details/i_am_sadie_and_i_need_a_new_home/1711587/

I had spoken with the owner of this dog and they are rehoming her to due to family illness and lots of travelling required to caring for ailing parents. I am thinking of giving them a call back and see if she's still available....she sounded perfect but I was picking Striker up the day I talked to them but I was always thinking of her and wondering if she might be a better candidate. Again, maybe should have listened to that little voice. I love her look but am a little worried that she doesn't have much of a coat to be an outside dog. I would of course give her a warm doghouse on our covered deck or a spot in the soon to be built barn but don't want the dog to be uncomfortable...anyone have experience with short coated dogs staying outside in the winter? We ususally don't get temps below -10C or not for very long. She seems like a good fit for us...she is a dominant personality so she needs a firm leader which I think I can be, afterall I do have 2 Pyrs.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 10, 2013)

her background is not one of instability... the purpose for the re-homing says a great deal.
She is worth taking a good look at and finding out how she does with little kids and other dogs.
I also like her breed background but you are right, she will need a strong owner with confidence. 
Sounds like a much better fit!
In other words she isn't a "rescue" me situation.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 10, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Squirrelgirl88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. You totally missed my point. My dog changed my life because I allowed her to. And I wouldn't trade one second of any of it. We were never at risk, my children and family loved her as much as I did. I'm sorry if you've never had a rescued dog touch your heart like she touched mine. As for me, I will adopt again. That's where I will leave my comments as I am grieving from my loss - THIS MORNING - and you have wounded me Bossroo. If I don't leave this post I will say something I will regret.


Woodsie - sorry I derailed your thread. Best of luck to you in your ventures, and bless you and your animals.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 10, 2013)

Edited


----------

